# descarga de desplazamiento hacia arriba



## Lamemoor

Buenos días, necesito ayuda con esta traducción:

Adicionalmente se estableció el sistema de descarga de desplazamiento hacia arriba para eliminar cualquier conexión o válvulas en la parte inferior del vagón debido al requerimiento de transitar por áreas pobladas garantizando la seguridad completa durante el transporte de la carga hacia puerto

Additionally, an unloading upward movement system was implemented to avoid /remove any connection or valves at the bottom of the rail car...
Gracias.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Por favor, ¿preguntas por "desplazamiento de carga hacia arriba" (tu título) o "descarga de desplazamiento hacia arriba" (tu texto)?


----------



## Lamemoor

Sprachliebhaber said:


> Por favor, ¿preguntas por "desplazamiento de carga hacia arriba" (tu título) o "descarga de desplazamiento hacia arriba" (tu texto)?



Gracias por tu observación. Efectivamente, me equivoqué en el título del hilo y no sé como corregirlo. es DESCARGA.
 Gracias


----------



## chileno

*¿*Qué tal "vertical" o "elevador"?


----------



## Lamemoor

Hola, chileno, vuelvo a copiar el párrafo es traducir del español al inglés: Adicionalmente se estableció el sistema de descarga de desplazamiento hacia arriba para eliminar cualquier conexión o válvulas en la parte inferior del vagón debido al requerimiento de transitar por áreas pobladas garantizando la seguridad completa durante el transporte de la carga hacia puerto.

No sé si estaría bien poner: ...unloading upward movement system.


----------



## chileno

Te entiendo. Ve si se te hace más fácil "...sistema de descarga vertical..."


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Para "se estableció el sistema de descarga de desplazamiento hacia arriba" sugiero algo como "the displacement discharge/escape vent was directed upward".


----------



## chileno

*¿*No sería eso un "exhaust" o una chimenea?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sin más contexto, es difícil saber, pero lo de "desplazamiento" me sugiere que no.


----------



## chileno

Correcto. Sin más contexto no se puede estar seguro.


----------

